# Contacts in Zante



## rich2000k (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi me and my family are considering moving to Zante in the near future and building a property. I am doing all the research i can on the web and am looking for a bit of help.

We are coming over in sept/oct for a week so my partner can experience the greek feel. We are looking to chat with a few people who live and work in zante. My fiancee is a little sceptical about the entire thing so i am hoping that this will settle at least a few of her nerves.

Any information we can get or any help with the research we are doing will be fantastic.

Thanks a million 

Rich


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rich2000k said:


> Hi me and my family are considering moving to Zante in the near future and building a property. I am doing all the research i can on the web and am looking for a bit of help.
> 
> We are coming over in sept/oct for a week so my partner can experience the greek feel. We are looking to chat with a few people who live and work in zante. My fiancee is a little sceptical about the entire thing so i am hoping that this will settle at least a few of her nerves.
> 
> ...


So ..... you are going to have to get employment there Rich?


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Rich,
Have a wee look through older posts, you will find out it's not so easy to get work or land to build on, and no english speaking school.
I have worked there with a Uk tour operator and have friends there both Greek & English.......you will never earn a great deal, as most jobs are seasonal !
Don't get me wrong, I love the place and have contacts, but I could never afford to live there permenantly ! and I would love to !
The main guy to talk to about building a house is Yiannis Bracco, he has a 'site' using his surname and he is not a cowboy...there are strict building conditions due to the earth tremors, so it won't be cheap !
Have a browse through the older posts, there really is lots of info on this site.
Good Luck


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Geisu Rich,
Sorry, but I forgot to ask where on the island you were thinking of ?
Nance

p.s. not trying to put you off....like i said I would love to live there...just can't afford to.
My friends there are either married into greek families,have taken early retirement or work in tourism.......but not one of them works in the winter
months !


----------



## rich2000k (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi we are talking about tsillivi but we have not made a full decision on that at the moment.

If everything goes to plan (which it hardly ever does) i won't need to get employment as i'm setting up an internet business at the moment, Tara on the other hand had expressed some intrest in working so we would be looking for something part time for her. She would like something in the hospitality sector but we'll see how that goes. Hopefully overall that will give us more than enough to live off (well thats the plan).

Thanks for the information on the contractor we are going to do some research into that. I had no idea that there were no english speaking schools i'm hoping that we will be able to work around that, We'll see how we go. Does anybody know anyone we can meet when we go over in sept/oct to have a chat with etc...

Thanks a million 

Rich & Tara (and Charlie due in 6 days)


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi again,
There is a guy on here paulmallaratt, he owns heaven bar in Alykanas, pm him, he's nice and it's not too far from Tsilivi, I was living in Alykes but worked in Alykanas as well.
We were hoping to go visit friends in September too.
Poor money working in hotels(for your partner)it tends to be locals that get these jobs. Better money selling tours, try Pelargos(Yolande) or Spring tours(Jimmy) they are usually looking for peeps to work a season and being english speaking is a plus 800euros per month(roughly) thats a good wage in Zakynthos !
My friend Vassilis has an internet cafe in Alykes, he goes home to the mainland in winter time, he said last season was pretty poor money wise, and that Tsakis in Alykanas didn't do well either.
So do lots of research, people are very friendly on the island.
Just be careful not to step on anyones toes, business wise !
Best of Luck, Nance.


----------



## rich2000k (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Nancy.

Tara is keeping her mind open regarding the type of job she wants. We have sent Paul a message so with any luck we will have a contact out there for when we go. I am getting quite lucky regarding work and my site at the moment so as it stands everything is looking good. Baby Charlie still hasn't arrived yet but hopefully he'll show his face in the next couple of days and then we can arrange a date to travel. Thanks for all the help oh by the way i couldn't find the site for the builder (Yiannis Bracco). If you can post the url it would be fantastic. 
Thanks again
Rich


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

HI Rich, Tara & Bump !
I have pm'd you the website addy, my mis-spelling , sorry !


----------



## rich2000k (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Nancy we have checked there website the work they seem to do is great. I am hoping to drop in on them when we come over in sept. Thanks for all the information it's been a great help.


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

You are very welcome !


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Rich & Tara,
You haven't been around for a bit........I am assuming Charlie has made his appearance !!! You'll be very busy being mummy & daddy !
Hope all is well !
All the best,
Nance


----------



## rich2000k (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi
No Charlie hasn't made an apperance as of yet, he's being stubborn at the moment, he's now overdue so we'll see in a few days. Apologies for not being back have been working very hard on my new venture. 
I'll let you now when he turns up
Thanks Rich and Tara


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Rich & Tara,
No need to apologise.....i had just noticed you hadn't been around
for a bit.....and thought you were up to your elbows in nappies...lol !
Boys tend to be a bit stubborn, like you say, my Rikki was due on the 3rd
of April and i was terrified he would come early on the 1st................but 
the lazy little b****r didn't appear until the 17th !
I can tell you Tara will be getting really fed up !
We wish you all the best when he does surface !!!


----------



## paulmallatratt (Mar 6, 2008)

*Hi there - Info is at hand ....*

Hi There,

Hope you are good - I noticed your request for info and also Wils and Nance post too. So yes I run Heaven Bar in Alykanas, I should also tell you that I have an internet business that operates mainly in the winter, designing Websites and I offer hosting too - I dont thinks its "PC" to tell you the name of it on here. I would be happy to give you any assistance or information about Zante its areas etc etc and, if I can put you in touch with relevant people too if you wish to proceed. It is true that there is no work of consequence in the winter here - but we don't hibernate! thats our time to enjoy the island the sun etc etc and a couple of Mythos. There are some good building companies here but also some bad ones - I can only advise, the choice is always yours. If you would like to pop along to Heaven when you are over here we can chat. Hope this helps - in the meantime ask me anything at all, i'll do my best for you.


----------



## rich2000k (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for that Paul i will definatley be nipping in when we come over sorry that i haven't been in touch Tara gave birth to Charlie on saturday morning. He arrived quite un-expectently at 03.59 weighing 6lb 8.5oz. As I mentioned to Will and Nancy i'm hoping to have a web based business that i will be able to run from anywhere in the world, but at the moment everything is going to be kept under cloak and dagger so to speak till it's finished (I hope if it works i can have a very early retirement, like 28 or 30). I look forward to meeting you and if i have any further problems i'll definatley be in touch thanks.


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS !!
on the birth of baby Charlie, we wish you all the very best !
Wils & Nance


----------



## rich2000k (Apr 1, 2008)

*Expats In Zante*

We've finally confirmed the date we're coming to Zante we're travelling on the 2nd October. I'm planning on coming to your bar Paul, off the top of your head do you know any ex-pats living on the island we may me able to meet and get a perspective of how a basic day is on the island and not as a tourist. Having discussed the move we made a decision that up to now we've only seen a tourists point of view and of course their going to be completely different. I thank you again for the help.
Kind Regards
Rich & Tara


----------



## nic kennedy (Aug 31, 2008)

hi, i've just returned from my 9th trip to Zakynthos and love the island. 

My brother in law is a civil engineer in Zakynthos town and speaks excellent English. He works with an architect, Dimitris Kondilis, my partner is currently working with them building stone houses on the island.

They have plots of land and also properties ready to sell.

I would happily give you their web address and contact numbers if you'd like to meet with them.

regards

Nic


----------



## rich2000k (Apr 1, 2008)

*contacts in zante*

Hi Nic

That would be fantastic if you can pass the web site and contact numbers on. We are still on the fence about building or buying so it would be a big help, and the fact that your brother in law does both is a big plus.

Thanks a million 

Rich and Tara


----------



## nic kennedy (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,

I've tried to put the web address here but it won't allow me...
Yannis contact number is +306974368931
or contact me on 07834873901 and i'll give it to you.

I have spoken to them and they have english customers too that they will happily make arrangements for you to meet. 

I have tried to upload some pics but I can't. They are recent pics, last week and are of the stone houses they are currently building.

Please don't hesitate to contact myself for further info or call Yannis. If you mention my name he will know who you are.

Nic


----------

